# Format für Texturen



## maxf (7. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir einer ein Format für Texturen nennen, die ich kostenlos Editieren, und einfach in Java laden kann?


----------



## MPW (7. Nov 2005)

ähm, dutzende:

 - jpg
 - gif
 - bmp(allerdings hoher Speicherverbrauch)
 - tif sollte auch gehen
...

reicht das erstmal?


----------



## maxf (10. Nov 2005)

Nein, ich meine welche, die ausschließlich für Texturen sind,
die außerdem von allen Seiten verschiedene Bilder deklerieren.


----------



## MPW (10. Nov 2005)

Wozu, Java kann direkt jpgs handeln?


Ich kapier nicht, warum schwer wenn's auch einfach geht oder wie?

Oder was hast du eigentlich genau vor?

Wenn du etwas fertiges willst, musst du ein CAD-Programm nehmen und das mit einem Konverter einlesen....


----------



## maxf (14. Nov 2005)

Kannst du mir ein CAD-Programm empfehlen(Ich habe mal Blender probiert, kam damit nicht besonders gut zurecht)?


----------



## MPW (15. Nov 2005)

Also ich kann dir einige (arschteure) empfehlen.
Bei manchen gibt's so schöne 30 Tage Versionen, und danach geht man zum nächsten....

Aber ich muss auch zugestehen, ich hab' noch nie was damit gemacht, da ich irgendwie zu dumm für diese CAD-Dinger bin und damit voll nicht klar komme....


----------

